# Proper ID



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I decided to trade in my reds for something new since my LFS was having a sale on "Black Piranhas". Can anyone ID this guy for me? He's about 3 inches.

View attachment 66924

View attachment 66925

View attachment 66923


i just thought this was a cool shot








View attachment 66926


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you get a clearer shot.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a compressus.... i can see some of the spots merging into bars


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I agree i think its a compressus.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm just curious.... How many reds did you trade in for that compressus? How big were your reds?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

2 reds @ 6 inches each. Got $25 off the $40 listed price.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

$15.00 and 2/ 6inch reds for a compressus isnt bad at all. Plus its a really nice looking compressus with yellow instead of the usual red coloring. Nice looking compressus.... Good luck with him.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

It also looks similar to an irritan. Hopefully frank can clear this up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

waspride said:


> It also looks similar to an irritan.[snapback]1086486[/snapback]​


Yeah, that was my first thought as well :nod: 
But I'm by no means a star in ID-ing Serra's...

Frank's still on vacation and will remain absent for a while, so we'll have to figure it out on our own this time - it sucks to be cut loose


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Guys it has the black terminal band, so that alone makes it 99.9% chance of not irritans,plus the v would be mucher darker most likely.

I see bars, and that compressus head shape.

I would defenitely say s. compressus.

Good luck with him, those guys are killers when they get settled in, most underated piranha in my opionion, because most people that own them, bought them as blacks and are dissappointed they arent named rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> *Guys it has the black terminal band, so that alone makes it 99.9% chance of not irritans,plus the v would be mucher darker most likely.*
> 
> I see bars, and that compressus head shape.
> 
> ...


Yup...and it doesnt have the shape of an irritans either. I would agree with compressus.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm loving this guy already... interactive, aggressive, the whole sha-bang.

EDIT: Now that I've compared pictures of my fish with those on OPEFE and read the identification notes, I agree with you guys thats he looks like a Compressus

View attachment 67235


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

never seen yellow on one like that thats awsome looking. sounds like a nice fish im selling my compresses


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I'm loving this guy already... interactive, aggressive, the whole sha-bang.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I've compared pictures of my fish with those on OPEFE and read the identification notes, I agree with you guys thats he looks like a Compressus
> 
> ...


Wait until he starts to develope his orange eyes.... My compressus has bright orange colored eyes that I think look cool as hell.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with S. compressus


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a unique compressus. Nice pickup.


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

compressus


----------

